# 18 Years Since 9/11



## DoggaDude (Sep 11, 2019)

It has been 18 years since 9/11.

On 2001, September 11, the Twin Towers were token down by Afghanistan.

Since that day, we (USA) are still In war with Afghanistan.


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 11, 2019)

your are not at war with afganistan. you are at war with taliban


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 11, 2019)

Babies of soldiers who were born when the war on terror started are now old enough to fight in that same war. We've also lost more liberties in this short 18 years than we have in the history of the nation. The terrorists won as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 11, 2019)

Condolences as we respect and remember this day in reverence...

Never forget...


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 11, 2019)

It was a tragic day for the world...


----------



## AkGBA (Sep 11, 2019)

If only the talibans were invited to Camp David... War would be over. /s


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 11, 2019)

I was 10 years old when this happened, and still wasn't fully aware enough to know what was going on. A lot of people on the internet these day are definitely too young to remember this at all.

Spicy memes aside, it's difficult to accurately portray the loss and, more significantly, the rage experienced by the entirety of the US population following the event. Absolutely every other minor disagreement was put aside to come together and make sure those responsible would pay.

In that regard, it is not difficult to understand why we still haven't dropped this.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 11, 2019)

ie the day which gave American government (and, by influence, some others) an excuse to start mass cutdowns on personal privacy and freedom


_I unpause a video I have on repeat of the plane crashes dubbed with Yakety Sak_


----------



## ThoD (Sep 11, 2019)

Know what this means? Only 4.3 years left to go and we can joke about it /s


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2019)

Afghanistan? Wasn't it some Saudi clan that did it?
Wasn't it Saddam Hussein?
Wasn't it Osama Bin Laden? Wasn't him already killed?
Or was it Russia? Or some demon of the week?

PS: you may not like my post, perhaps, but it did happen and it was very bad... I only hate how the victims and the fact has been disrespected and used as a source of propaganda in the past. I guess I go back to my cave now.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Sep 11, 2019)

always remembered. never forgotten.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 11, 2019)

AkGBA said:


> If only the talibans were invited to Camp David... War would be over. /s



Ya know, the post was joking, I know ... but it ain't exactly wrong. Since we first got in this mess, who with real power in the US government (or British? I dunno bout that) has done anything about Afghanistan except tell people what they want to hear, but actually do the opposite, until now? Bush Jr. got us in there, but Obama didn't try to get us out. Neither did anyone involved in their administrations.  Now you've got Trump actually acknowledging that it ain't good or ever gonna be good for the West (US, UK, Canada, etc) to be interjecting itself in Afghani affairs, and wanting to negotiate an orderly withdrawal. And even now there are 'establishment' people like John Bolton trying to stand in the way of it happening. 

There must be an awful lot of money to be made from being on the reins-holding end of this war. And I suspect it has much to do with government defense contracts and heroin production/distribution.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Ya know, the post was joking, I know ... but it ain't exactly wrong. Since we first got in this mess, who with real power in the US government (or British? I dunno bout that) has done anything about Afghanistan except tell people what they want to hear, but actually do the opposite, until now? Bush Jr. got us in there, but Obama didn't try to get us out. Neither did anyone involved in their administrations.  Now you've got Trump actually acknowledging that it ain't good or ever gonna be good for the West (US, UK, Canada, etc) to be interjecting itself in Afghani affairs, and wanting to negotiate an orderly withdrawal. And even now there are 'establishment' people like John Bolton trying to stand in the way of it happening.
> 
> There must be an awful lot of money to be made from being on the reins-holding end of this war. And I suspect it has much to do with government defense contracts and heroin production/distribution.


John Bolton, Him and what the Hispanics call El Trumpo got in an little disagreement. So now that War Hawk is out.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2019)

SG854 said:


> John Bolton, Him and what the Hispanics call El Trumpo got in an little disagreement. So now that War Hawk is out.


Which means it was Trump's decision to cancel the Taliban meeting at Camp David.  Not that it was a good idea in the first place, but they committed another attack since it was announced, which is what forced his hand.

Additionally, it looks like we'll be learning about the Saudi ruling family's ties to the 9/11 hijackers soon, as release of that information has been ordered by a federal judge.  Will Trump be cutting off all arms sales and financial support to Saudi Arabia after that?  Doubtful.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Which means it was Trump's decision to cancel the Taliban meeting at Camp David.  Not that it was a good idea in the first place, but they committed another attack since it was announced, which is what forced his hand.
> 
> *Additionally, it looks like we'll be learning about the Saudi ruling family's ties to the 9/11 hijackers soon, as release of that information has been ordered by a federal judge.  Will Trump be cutting off all arms sales and financial support to Saudi Arabia after that?  Doubtful.*



If that's true, then the info would have been available to Bush and Obama too. Just not to the public. Just because it becomes public knowledge doesn't change that it has been classified knowledge since (probably) 2002 or so, and certainly known to POTUS. Bush walked hand in hand with the Saudi king. Obama bowed to him. If either of them did those things with the knowledge that the Saudi royal family was connected to the attack, they should be tried for treason. Yes?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> If that's true, then the info would have been available to Bush and Obama too. Just not to the public. Just because it becomes public knowledge doesn't change that it has been classified knowledge since (probably) 2002 or so, and certainly known to POTUS. Bush walked hand in hand with the Saudi king. Obama bowed to him. If either of them did those things with the knowledge that the Saudi royal family was connected to the attack, they should be tried for treason. Yes?


I don't think you could try them for treason in actual courts, you know they would have done it for the "greater good" of America('s businessmen and establishment). That said, they should have a very special dark place in history books at least.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 11, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't think you could try them for treason in actual courts, you know they would have done it for the "greater good" of America('s businessmen and establishment). That said, they should have a very special dark place in history books at least.




Agree. And again, that's all with the assumption that the rumor is true.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> If that's true, then the info would have been available to Bush and Obama too. Just not to the public. Just because it becomes public knowledge doesn't change that it has been classified knowledge since (probably) 2002 or so, and certainly known to POTUS. Bush walked hand in hand with the Saudi king. Obama bowed to him. If either of them did those things with the knowledge that the Saudi royal family was connected to the attack, they should be tried for treason. Yes?


The public has known for a long time that both wars in the Middle East were initiated based on lies.  I've always been of the opinion that Obama's biggest failure was not prosecuting GWB and Cheney for their war crimes, and that's how we've ended up with an even more blatantly criminal administration eight years later.

The Saudis have always gotten a pass based solely on their financial wealth and wealth of oil resources.  It seems like that might continue indefinitely, as public outcry over Khashoggi's murder and the war in Yemen has been minimal.  Unfortunately the commitment to late-stage capitalism transcends party lines, and Bernie Sanders seems to be the only politician willing to call it out as the driving force behind so many of the country's problems, both foreign and domestic.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Bush Jr. got us in there, but Obama didn't try to get us out.


Erm...that's not exactly true.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 12, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...that's not exactly true.



Obama was in office for 8 years. not just 2014. 8 years is longer than WWII, even including years the US wasn't in it. 8 years covers almost the entire length of US military involvement in Vietnam. If it were Obama's intention to really get us out of Afghanistan, there were years to spare to get it done. Instead he tripled the number of US troops there, from ~33k when he took office to over 100k. Then after 2014, the number of troops was reduced as your links show. But he didn't get the job done. We were still there when he left office, leaving the problem of an actual exit to the next guy. 

It's a bit disingenuous to tout troop number reductions when he was the one who escalated the conflict.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a question, I'm not too well familiar with this, but I believe I do know the basic information.

Why is this so well remembered while there are plenty of much more tragic events that have occurred, especially in third world countries?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I have a question, I'm not too well familiar with this, but I believe I do know the basic information.
> 
> Why is this so well remembered while there are plenty of much more tragic events that have occurred, especially in third world countries?


Spider-man, etc.
The twin towers were a popular icon worldwide, like the Eiffel Tower, etc. They we part of the pop culture, sure people will remember this (not only for the tragedy per-se).

I hope people don't take my comment badly.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Spider-man, etc.
> The twin towers were a popular icon worldwide, like the Eiffel Tower, etc. They we part of the pop culture, sure people will remember this (not only for the tragedy per-se).
> 
> I hope people don't take my comment badly.



I see, but is that sarcasm or? The way etc is used with just one example each.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I see, but is that sarcasm or? The way etc is used with just one example each.


No sarcasm, but I'm lazy. I guess you could add Notre Dame,  the Liberty Statue, and many others sorry laziness strikes again.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> No sarcasm, but I'm lazy. I guess you could add Notre Dame,  the Liberty Statue, and many others sorry laziness strikes again.



I guess that answers it somewhat. But it seems to me as if the building itself is what's getting most of the attention according to you, not the lives lost. However if we take how many lives were lost as the factor instead and compare it to other tragic events, it doesn't add up why this one is more important, see the dilemma?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I guess that answers it somewhat. But it seems to me as if the building itself is what's getting most of the attention according to you, not the lives lost. However if we take how many lives were lost as the factor instead and compare it to other tragic events, it doesn't add up why this one is more important, see the dilemma?



The nature of the attack itself was rather spectacular (not in a good way), don't you think???? 

Besides, just within the scope of terrorist attacks, can you name another that killed 3,000 people?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> The nature of the attack itself was rather spectacular (not in a good way), don't you think????
> 
> Besides, just within the scope of terrorist attacks, can you name another that killed 3,000 people?



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/22/sri-lanka-terrorist-attacks-among-worst-world-911

That's one, but yeah, I do see your point. Checking "terrorist" attacks specifically, 9/11 has the most amount of deaths from a quick google. Thanks.


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2019)

Saudi people did it.

Iraq and Afghanistan was invaded.

U.S. still licks Saudis ass.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow. 18 years since the government launched one of history's most successful false flag operations. Time sure flies by. And with technology as advanced as it is, it'll invariably happen more.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 13, 2019)

This is definitely a Muslim attack. Supposedly, from what I've heard, the attack was actually scheduled for the previous day, due to it being a Jewish holiday, but for some reason they didn't make it on time, so it just seemed appropriate to do it on a day that matches the national emergency number. However, I can't seem to find proof of this. 

Notice that they did it on the first year of a new century, considering that there is no year zero, thus a literal century is the years 1-100 AD, 101-200 AD, etc., and we're in the 2001-2100 AD century. Decades are the same too, though we often do it starting with 0, not 1. In other words, we're doing it wrong.  Yet the Muslims knew this and decided to strike, expecting us in the U.S. to not know what was going to happen. It worked.

They were also testing us. What would we do if we were attacked? They were baiting us, and we fell for it. Bush's Homeland Security was supposed to protect us, but all it has done is restricted the innocent instead of targeting Muslims. To top it all off, Obama allowed Muslims in through our borders, making Homeland Security's purpose useless.

We are a nation in peril, and we don't even know it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Wow. 18 years since the government launched one of history's most successful false flag operations. Time sure flies by. And with technology as advanced as it is, it'll invariably happen more.


I was biting my tongue and almost drank myself to death last night over it. Israel, US, and Saudi Arabia pulled off insane theatrics that day, then they struggled who to blame for it. "You mean they won't believe Iran? Shit!".


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 13, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Obama was in office for 8 years. not just 2014. 8 years is longer than WWII, even including years the US wasn't in it. 8 years covers almost the entire length of US military involvement in Vietnam. If it were Obama's intention to really get us out of Afghanistan, there were years to spare to get it done. Instead he tripled the number of US troops there, from ~33k when he took office to over 100k. Then after 2014, the number of troops was reduced as your links show. But he didn't get the job done. We were still there when he left office, leaving the problem of an actual exit to the next guy.
> 
> It's a bit disingenuous to tout troop number reductions when he was the one who escalated the conflict.


You said he didn't try. I proved you wrong. Thanks for acknowledging that.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Wow. 18 years since the government launched one of history's most successful false flag operations. Time sure flies by. And with technology as advanced as it is, it'll invariably happen more.


There's a lot of good arguments for both sides of the 9/11 conspiracy debate. I'm still skeptical, but they sure did take full advantage of the fear. The Patriot Act was actually written in 1995 IIRC, but it wouldn't pass until national hysteria was at an all time high. Then came Obama's NDAA, and now the TAPS Act seeks to restrict things even further. Basically in this country the mere suspicion of terrorism is enough to be imprisoned indefinitely, and no guarantee of a trial to prove your innocence. It's supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, but the US justice system has a 90+% conviction rate (unless you're a cop, then that becomes the acquittal rate), so nobody really stands a chance anymore. If they want you gone, you will be.


----------



## Legba013 (Sep 13, 2019)

9/11 was a false flag event that killed thousands of american citizens and was carried out to justify the invasion of a sovereign nation to confiscate oil reserves.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 13, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Afghanistan? Wasn't it some Saudi clan that did it?
> Wasn't it Saddam Hussein?
> Wasn't it Osama Bin Laden? Wasn't him already killed?
> Or was it Russia? Or some demon of the week?
> ...


it was none of thee above


----------



## Legba013 (Sep 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Wow. 18 years since the government launched one of history's most successful false flag operations. Time sure flies by. And with technology as advanced as it is, it'll invariably happen more.



amen brother.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 13, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Condolences as we respect and remember this day in reverence...
> 
> Never forget...





Taleweaver said:


> It was a tragic day for the world...


that was a direct consequences made by their own government for invading other countries, the numbers of victim of 911 are far less than the victims caused by USA's invasion or civil wars fought by USA's puppet governments.



AdenTheThird said:


> Condolences as we respect and remember this day in reverence...
> 
> Never forget...



yep like ''The Raping of Nankin, China'' in that war alone China has over 5 million of civilian causalities committed by japanese imperial army, and yet only american's ''tragedy'' is remembered....


----------



## weatMod (Sep 13, 2019)

Legba013 said:


> 9/11 was a false flag event that killed thousands of american citizens and was carried out to justify the invasion of a sovereign nation to confiscate oil reserves.


only half true , it wasn't for oil reserves , and it wasn't just one sovereign country , more like 7 and for the benefit of another  country and it's expansion , the one that control this one
  for oil is  is disinfo ,  that is why Michael More was able to make his film and have it in theaters nation wide,  the real reason would never be given that publicity
oil, opium ,put options, and insurance money were only mere side benefits


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> --SNIP--


Wow that's kinda racist.... Not all Muslims are bad I agree that the US is in a Pointless war, But you dont need to ban an entire Race/Religion of People


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> This is definitely a Muslim attack. Supposedly, from what I've heard, the attack was actually scheduled for the previous day, due to it being a Jewish holiday, but for some reason they didn't make it on time, so it just seemed appropriate to do it on a day that matches the national emergency number. However, I can't seem to find proof of this.
> 
> Notice that they did it on the first year of a new century, considering that there is no year zero, thus a literal century is the years 1-100 AD, 101-200 AD, etc., and we're in the 2001-2100 AD century. Decades are the same too, though we often do it starting with 0, not 1. In other words, we're doing it wrong.  Yet the Muslims knew this and decided to strike, expecting us in the U.S. to not know what was going to happen. It worked.
> 
> ...


Okay... I disagree with most of not everything you wrote. 

First of all : the Islam isn't a hierarchical religion like Christianity. There are local imams, but no authority figure. This leaves the religion vulnerable for all sorts of cult phenomena. It also means there's a very large amount of Muslims disagreeing with the actions of those clowns, but again : without an authority (someone like the pope in Christianity), it's easy to dismiss those.

And congrats : I thought I've heard most conspiracy theories about the tragedy, but this is a new one to me (note: yes, 2001 wasthe first year of the 21st century. But I SERIOUSLY doubt they've just waited just to call firsties on the disaster front)

Testing? Baiting? Sorry, but Bin Laden spent most of the rest of his life hiding while his organisation got destroyed. The attack was a desperate gambit to strike against his enemy. It failed.

And you might want to recheck your history : the USA was always a 'land of the free'. The fact that even a racist leader can't just change that is an attest to that legacy.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay... I disagree with most of not everything you wrote.
> 
> First of all : the Islam isn't a hierarchical religion like Christianity. There are local imams, but no authority figure. This leaves the religion vulnerable for all sorts of cult phenomena. It also means there's a very large amount of Muslims disagreeing with the actions of those clowns, but again : without an authority (someone like the pope in Christianity), it's easy to dismiss those.
> 
> ...



it wasn't  bin laden (who died in 2002) and it wasn't muslims
i won't say who it was , but if you ask this guy i bet he knows



Spoiler


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay... I disagree with most of not everything you wrote.
> 
> First of all : the Islam isn't a hierarchical religion like Christianity. There are local imams, but no authority figure. This leaves the religion vulnerable for all sorts of cult phenomena. It also means there's a very large amount of Muslims disagreeing with the actions of those clowns, but again : without an authority (someone like the pope in Christianity), it's easy to dismiss those.
> 
> ...



That's the problem with Muslim sympathizers; they don't see the real issue. Unfortunately, most people have been taught that Muslims are nice and friendly, while it's quite the opposite. Sure, you've got your Muslims-in-name-only here in the U.S., who claim to be Muslim but don't actually practice the faith. A _true_ Muslim considers everyone who are not Muslim infidels who must be put to death. They are a very dangerous group who's focus is not on this life, but a perverted form of the afterlife. That's why they can ram planes into buildings and be called kamikaze heroes by those in the Arab countries; because they have managed to attack the "Big Satan".

Why are we, the U.S. the "Big Satan"? We were founded on Christian principles, for one. Christians are considered infidels, because they do not follow Mohamed. Also, women here wear everything under the sun or nothing at all, and there's all this talk about feminism and "woman power" over here - Muslim women are always at fault, they must be covered head to toe to not look tempting (thus increasing the Muslim homosexuality rate), and they have absolutely no real say on the matter.

We're talking about those who are die-hard Muslims, those who have read the Koran from cover to cover. Osama Bin Laden was an example of a die-hard Muslim; he praised the terrorists who attacked the Twin Towers. He was such a threat because he wanted to destroy the U.S. He wants us dead. So, yeah, letting Muslims into our country is a BIG mistake on Obama's part. Bin Laden's plans _did_ fail, but that doesn't mean there aren't others like him who want to destroy the U.S. just as much, or worse. If you think there aren't, you've been spoon-fed the bull from the mainstream media!

Lastly, the U.S. is _not_ the land of the free anymore. Just look at all these documents we have to fill out thanks to Homeland Security! I researched how to get a driver's license in my state - they want proof of who you are, proof of payment, the address of _where you live_ as well as a P.O. box, and proof that you own a car that is properly registered. Not only that, they make copies of documents that they claim is "for your well being". The problem with today's society is that we are giving away too many of our freedoms, our privacy, to allow our government to protect us. Benjamin Franklin once said that if you give away your freedoms to obtain some temporary security, you deserve neither. Well, our security is never permanent; we have to get a new driver's license, for example. Therefore, with all this information that people are just shelling out, it not only means that the sectors in government that require all this information don't trust anyone, we can't trust our government, either!

Now, I'm not calling for anarchy. I believe there are some good people in government, like those in the Trump administration. However, how much do you think you're safe? Plenty safe? Think again - your information _is_ being shared, and some of it is even visible on the internet! Some states where you register put it out there for anyone to see, for free! Don't believe me? I dare you to do a search. What you find may shock you. There are actually sites that collect personal information about people, and most of it is scarily accurate.

So, maybe I'm a conspiracy theorist. Whatever. This is what I believe. I know someone's gonna try to prove me wrong. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## smf (Sep 13, 2019)

DoggaDude said:


> Since that day, we (USA) are still In war with Afghanistan.



There is an argument that the first world war is still being fought.

911 was terrible, I don't condone it.

However you were at war with the middle east before then, the US had to stir up a hornets nest.



HarvHouHacker said:


> That's the problem with Muslim sympathizers; they don't see the real issue. Unfortunately, most people have been taught that Muslims are nice and friendly, while it's quite the opposite. Sure, you've got your Muslims-in-name-only here in the U.S., who claim to be Muslim but don't actually practice the faith. A _true_ Muslim considers everyone who are not Muslim infidels who must be put to death.



True muslims are peaceful. I know several very well who practice their faith and have met other practicing muslims on occasion that are lovely.

Like all groups of people there are those who believe they should fight those they believe are persecuting them and also people who benefit from the fighting & make sure it still happens.

That isn't anything to do with islam, that is just people. Being angry at them won't help you.


----------

